# Need help with vacation...



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

Hi,

I'm planning to go down to OBX and need some suggestions on what part of OBX I should be looking at. 

My family is looking for an area which is quiet but not far from restaurants, stores and etc... Mainly looking for a nice beach without the crowd for a toddler to play in.

Also, fishing would be nice... 

Any suggestions on realtor for rentals? We are probaly heading down last week of July. Peak season = peak money!!  

Thanks for the help!!


----------



## Live_Bait (Jun 14, 2003)

*test*

it says i'm not registered in the photogallerY?


----------



## Billfish (Sep 11, 2003)

*where to stay*

I would stay in south nags head It's close to everything but away from the main roads. 
look here for a rental property.

www.sunrealtync.com


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

thanks billfish...


----------



## kelsch (Aug 7, 2003)

*vacation location*

I second south Nags Head. My family gets together there every year. Easy drive to Bodie Lighthouse for specks, and to Oregon Inlet for whatever else is in the surf at the time (had a huge bluefish blitz last year). We go in late September. Kids play o the beach. Guys surf fish. Restaurants are within a 2-6 miles. Highly recommended.


----------



## chest2head&glassy (Jul 2, 2002)

I 3rd that suggestion with S. Nags Head. Anything below mile 20 or so (or whatever that Comfort Inn is). Close enough to the shops, close drive to OI, Bodie Island and far enough away from the cluster up north a few miles. Plus, I like it cause I got married at mile 22.5 several years back.


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Goto Hatteras Island!*



SeaSalt said:


> Hi,
> My family is looking for an area which is quiet but not far from restaurants, stores and etc... Mainly looking for a nice beach without the crowd for a toddler to play in.
> Also, fishing would be nice...


Your not going to find anything but the stores in Naggs Head. Ouiet, NOT....No crowds, NOT! The island is what Naggs Head was 30 years ago, the promised land! .....Tightlines

*Cape Escape Realty *


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Talked to my 12 year old daughter a few times since Friday, and she says she is having a blast down Naggs Head with a girl friend of hers and family. They have being doing the beach and pool thing,and one girl she met is giving her surfing lessons, and now she wants a surf board  , at least I got medical insurance. Don't know what part they are staying in, but she has said "the girls have gone shopping, while the Dad went fishing", so it seems something for all. Asked her before she was leaving if she wanted to take one of my rods down, and she pretty much politely told me where I could store it (ouch). LOL

Anyhow, I'll make it down that way again hopefully, at least for some fall/winter fishing. Heck, I am sure my baby will be up and running by then, if not sooner.

Have Jeep.


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*If your into*

Partying, the malls, the nightlife and the bars, then Naggs Head is your huckleberry. If you want quiet, no crowds, *better fishing*, good restaurants, cheaper places to stay and some things to do for the kids? Go south youngman! .....Tightlines


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Hat80 said:


> Partying, the malls, the nightlife and the bars, then Naggs Head is your huckleberry. If you want quiet, no crowds, *better fishing*, good restaurants, cheaper places to stay and some things to do for the kids? Go south youngman! .....Tightlines


 I agree.. BUT and there is a big BUT it is more crowded,*even down here in Frisco* Than I have ever seen in my 34 yrs of coming here..  The sound is the only place to escape,and ya better make sure the winds are right or the skeeters will carry ya away for supper.....


----------



## Baran013 (Sep 19, 2002)

*Just got back from obx on sunday*

We stay in the rodanthe, waves, salvo area each year. We had a great time, but the house we rented was a nightmare. We had everything from the a/c not working right to the roof leaking to no phone service etc. There's much more to the list. I would only suggest that you stay away from surf or sound realty sompany they didn't fix a thing for us. It was a ocean front house that we paid a lot of money for. Other than that company there are many to choose from midgettrealty and a few other companies. Do a outerbanks search and I hope you have better luck than we did.


----------



## chest2head&glassy (Jul 2, 2002)

_"...one girl she met is giving her surfing lessons, and now she wants a surf board" - Shaggy_
In a few years she'll be able to paddle your bunker past the outer bar for ya.


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

thanks guys... 

I will look into south nags head. I checked out Midgett Realty and it looks like they do not have any properties in Nags head area.

How is Avon, Frisco or Hatteras compare to South Nags Head?


----------



## chest2head&glassy (Jul 2, 2002)

SeaSalt said:


> thanks guys...
> 
> I will look into south nags head. I checked out Midgett Realty and it looks like they do not have any properties in Nags head area.
> 
> How is Avon, Frisco or Hatteras compare to South Nags Head?


I always prefer anywhere south of Rodanthe. There's some shopping (your family can do the beach gift thing and you can visit F&F, RDT, Jimmy @ Angler's HQ  ). There's a Food Lion in Avon - avoid it on Saturday and Sunday. There's several decent eateries too.
If you have a 4x4, you can find some solitude on most ramps south of Pea Is.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Crowds in comparison to S Nags Head are much smaller. The nightlife is not as good but most of the time the fishing can be better. All kinds of restrants and a few bars,go cart track in Frisco,and small golf course,and a few gift shops in both Frisco and Avon..Rodanthe has a nice amusement park with gocarts and waterslide.. Depends upon what YOU want in a vacation..


----------



## Rodwatcher (Sep 17, 2003)

SeaSalt said:


> thanks guys...
> 
> I will look into south nags head. I checked out Midgett Realty and it looks like they do not have any properties in Nags head area.
> 
> How is Avon, Frisco or Hatteras compare to South Nags Head?


Try Nags Head Realty, they've got some houses down around milepost 21 that are off 12, I thought it was quiet, hop, skip and a jump from the big pond


----------



## Domestic_Goddess (May 7, 2003)

SeaSalt, I for one don't share the view of many here that S. Nags Head is crowded. I have vacationed there for many, many years and have yet to consider the beach "crowded". OC is crowded and you couldn't pay me to go there.

It depends on what kind of accomadations you are looking for. Motels are far and few in between. I could recomment the Colony IV which is undergoing renovations and will be done by then. There is also the Sea Foam motel, not overly expensive and nice family atmosphere. If you want dirt cheap and no phone service, go to the Dolphin. Great memories from staying there.

There are many realtors such as Sun, Nags Head realty, Carolina Designs, Stan White...........many to choose from if you are interested in a house. Sometimes you can get a house that was cancelled at the last minute by those that reserved it. And don't forget Condos as a possibility.

Go and have a great time with your family. "Crowded" is in the eye of the beholder.


----------



## Domestic_Goddess (May 7, 2003)

Found a good site for real estate agencies. thought I'd pass it on.

http://www.visitob.com/outerbanks/realestate/rentalcatalog.htm


----------



## Billfish (Sep 11, 2003)

Lot's of good info here also
www.outerbanks.org


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

Thanks everyone for the info, its been really helpful!


----------

